# Detector de llama por ionizacion



## caemmi

Necesito algun circuito detector de llama por sonda de ionizacion, que son usados en quemadores para calderas a gas, se utilizan para detectar que esta encendida la llama del piloto, no son termocuplas, es un electrodo metalico que esta en contacto con la llama y de esta forma el circuito detecta lo que el electrodo produce parta indicar la presencia de la llama.
Gracias.


----------



## MaMu

*Una pequeña Introducción al FID ( Flame Ionization Detector )*

Durante la quema de un compuesto orgánico, son formados varios iones y como consecuencia, la flama resultante se hace conductora de electricidad. El funcionamiento del DIF está baseado en este fenómeno. El gas de arrastre saliendo de la columna cromatográfica es mezclado con H2 y quemado con aire o O2. La flama resultante se queda contenida entre dos electrodos, polarizados por un voltaje constante. Como la flama de H2 forma pocos iones, este es un pésimo conductor eléctrico y casi ninguna corriente pasa entre los electrodos. Al eluir un compuesto orgánico, este es quemado ye son formados iones en la flama, que pasa a conducir corriente eléctrica. La corriente eléctrica resultante, del orden de pA, es amplificada y constituye la señal cromatográfica.

Casi todos los compuestos orgánicos pueden ser detectados por el DIF. Apenas sustancias no inflamables (CCl4, H2O) o algunas pocas que no forman iones en la flama (HCOOH) no dan señal. Así, este es un detector practicamente universal. De una manera general, cuando el compuesto tiene enlaces C-H, mayor es su respuesta (mayor sensibilidad). Este detector es mucho más sensible que el DCT, porque dependiendo del compuesto, pueden ser detectados entre 10 pg e 400 pg, con un rango lineal dinámico de 107. Probablemente es el detector más usado en CG.

*Fuente*

FID


----------



## caemmi

Gracias MaMu, esto ya lo sabia, pero lo que necesito es el circuito electronico que me mida esa corriente que circula al ionizarse la llama.


----------



## MaMu

Si, sabia que precisabas el circuito, de todas maneras esperaba editar el post, en cuanto tuviera una respuesta sobre el circuito que estas buscando.

En cuanto tenga en mis manos el circuito en detalles, editare el post. En algun momento vi un circuito de las mismas prestaciones (FID / GSFID) para una caldera, el cual estaba realizado con Pic.


----------



## caemmi

De nuevo gracias Mamu, quedo a la espera.


----------



## MaMu

Bueno, lo que me pasaron es este circuito, creo que es bastante sencillo, pero nunca lo he puesto a prueba. Lo dejo en tus manos para el análisis.
Quien me lo ha pasado, implemento esto en el piloto de un horno de panadería (con algunas lijeras modificaciones).


----------



## tiopepe123

Esto seria casi lo msmo

http://www.amasci.com/emotor/chargdet.html
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Lab/5185/circuit.html#ELECTRIC
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Misc/staticdet.htm

Este es de la revista elektor, en el foro estan analizando para mejorar sus caracteristicas de deteccion.
http://thunting.com/geotech/forums/showthread.php?t=13424

El corazon del circuito es el ca3130 que muy alta impedancia y funciona muy bien , por desgracia esta descatalogado, pero es bastante facil de encontrar.


----------



## Tomasito

La verdad no sé, pero he visto hornos que trabajan a 900ºC, no creo que dure mucho una fotocelda en esas temperaturas.

PD: Tampoco sabia que se usaban fotoceldas en algunos quemadores..


----------



## DOSMETROS

ral dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera saber por que en los quemadores a gas se usa la para detectar llama y por que no se usa una fotocelda como en los quemadores a petroles


 
El tema de la fotocelda es que se ensucia de hollín y falla , en cambio la sondatrabaja perfectamente aún sucia.

Para mayor claridad la sonda de ionizacion se comporta como un díodo imperfecto con resistencia en serie y en paralelo.


----------



## FriedChip

Aver si alguien me descifra el diagrama que ha puesto MaMu, nose exactamente dónde va eso de las placas. Se le aplica una corriente AC en la base del fuego y en el otro electrodo se hace la medición o no funciona así este? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Etxebe dijo:


> Aver si alguien me descifra el diagrama que ha puesto MaMu, nose exactamente dónde va eso de las placas. Se le aplica una corriente AC en la base del fuego y en el otro electrodo se hace la medición o no funciona así este? Gracias de antemano.


Eso esta explicado en el comentario #2

Podríamos decir que la llama es ligeramente conductora, si no hay llama no hay circulación de corriente y esto es lo que se detecta.


----------



## FriedChip

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso esta explicado en el comentario #2
> 
> Podríamos decir que la llama es ligeramente conductora, si no hay llama no hay circulación de corriente y esto es lo que se detecta.



Gracias por el interés Fogonazo,

Conozco el efecto diodo con resistencia en serie y otra mayor en paralelo. Mi duda era al respecto de este montaje en concreto, que voltaje aplica (el que va a atravesar el fuego), dónde se aplica (físicamente) y dónde se hace la medición. Gracias de todos modos. 

Alguien puede ayudarme con el montaje del circuito que posteó tiempo atrás MaMu. A ver si alguien deduce como funciona y puede aportar algo. Éste es el montaje que he implementado pero con varios cambios por no tener esos componentes en concreto. Los cambios básicamente han sido estos: Cambiar el operacional del LM1458 a un TL074, en lugar de los transistores de la imagen los BC327 y BC337, por último la resistencia de 100M ha sido reemplazada por una de 10M. El LED se me queda siempre encendido y si llego a las 12V se me quema. La conexión la he hecho de la siguiente manera: Los 10M al electrodo y los 12V a la base del fuego, es correcto? Gracias y perdon si no me he expresado bien.


----------



## agroelectro

Donde pueda dibujarlo , les paso el que usa Honeywell en sus controladores de llama , trabaja en el orden de 10 microampers ; la pocision y tipo de la sonda incide y mucho ,hay que pocisionarla bien  para que detecte parejo en piloto y a maximo fuego , trabajo a diario con 10 instrumentos de este tipo en hornos , las calderas por lo general traen detectores uv .


----------



## FriedChip

maurore dijo:
			
		

> Hola Etxebe.
> Estoy buscando un circuito como el que tu realizaste. Te funcionó bien asi como describes? Lo probaste?
> Saludos.



Buenas maurore,
Pues ese en concreto me quedó pendiente puesto que no comprendía muy bien el funcionamiento o bien el esquema no es el adecuado, sin embargo tienes otro post en este mismo foro donde hay esquemas que funcionan. Yo probé uno que postea BRUSHELL y todo correcto. Es más complicado que este pero funciona a las mil maravillas. Este es el post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/construir-detector-flama-16320/. Espero haber ayudado! Un saludo.



agroelectro dijo:


> Donde pueda dibujarlo , les paso el que usa Honeywell en sus controladores de llama , trabaja en el orden de 10 microampers ; la pocision y tipo de la sonda incide y mucho ,hay que pocisionarla bien  para que detecte parejo en piloto y a maximo fuego , trabajo a diario con 10 instrumentos de este tipo en hornos , las calderas por lo general traen detectores uv .



Quedo a la espera, porque me sigue interesando el tema. Además Honeywell es una casa con bastante prestigio en estos temas. Dibujalo dónde puedas que no somos nada exigentes con eso 

Un saludo amigo.


----------



## hsen

maurore dijo:
			
		

> Hola Etxebe.
> Estoy buscando un circuito como el que tu realizaste. Te funcionó bien asi como describes? Lo probaste?
> Saludos.


 Hola: aunque muy tarde pero veo que ese circuito no puede funcionar, adolece de muchos defectos, estuve haciendo algunas modificaciones y pienso quie ajustando   valores de algunar Rs, sí podria funcionar.


----------



## pablo310

Este circuito lo extraje de una placa de un quemador de GLP , el rele q*UE* aparece en el circuito es el mismo con el q*UE* vamos a habilitar la válvula principal de gas , con esto evitamos tener tensión , en el eléctrodo cuando el quemador esta apagado , o en mantenimiento, el segundo se conecta como seguridad del circuito , como falta llama! Espero , que aun necesites el circuito!! saludos

T*AM*b*IEN* tengo el resto del circuito de control, que son solo temporizadores , con un 40106, que con gusto subo si les interesa !


----------



## josezumino

pablo310 dijo:


> Este circuito lo estraje de una placa de un quemador de GLP  , el rele q*UE* aparece en el circuito es el mismo con el q*UE* vamos a habilitar la válvula principal de gas , con esto evitamos tener tension , en el eléctrodo cuando el quemador esta apagado , o en mantenimiento, el segundo se conecta como seguridad del circuito , como falta llama! Espero , que aun necesites el circuito!! salu
> 
> T*AM*b*IEN* tengo el resto del circuito de control, que son solo temporizadores , con un 40106, que con gusto subo si les interesa!!



Estimado Pablo.!    Es posible implementarle al circuito que propones un PIC 12F629 a los efectos de reemplazar el CD40106 para el resto del circuito?. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es la parte en donde se conecta la varilla de ionización: Veo que la conectas en la intersección del capacitor .27 (C2) y la resitencia de 10M (R2).... pero ¿en el PIN que está al lado de esa conexión que va a tierra que conectas?......


----------



## hsen

josezumino dijo:


> Estimado Pablo.!    Es posible implementarle al circuito que propones un PIC 12F629 a los efectos de reemplazar el CD40106 para el resto del circuito?. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es la parte en donde se conecta la varilla de ionización: Veo que la conectas en la intersección del capacitor .27 (C2) y la resitencia de 10M (R2).... pero ¿en el PIN que está al lado de esa conexión que va a tierra que conectas?......


Aquí tienes un circuito similar al de Pablo310, también copiado de una caldera comercial, con algunas pequeñas modificaciones lo adapté para funcionar con un pic, con el cual tengo implementado un controlador para calderas a gas.


----------



## hsen

Hola: subo nuevamente el circuito con alguna modificación por la razón de aumentar la sensibilidad, el cual fué probado y funciona bien.


----------



## josezumino

HSEN..!!! ¿Se podría aislar al PIC con un optocoplador?. El PIC que tenes en tu circuito... ¿está alimentado directamente con 220v.? Yo por ahora estoy simulando la ionización con un SWICH. Te adjunto la simulación en proteus de las etapas del encendido y detección de llama


----------



## hsen

Si, se puede alimentar con 220 , de hecho yo lo uso así en un controlador honeywell modificado, en este controlador se rectifica  y baja la tensión con resistencias, cosa que no es muy buena, pero como el pic consume muy poco, no hay problema.
Para usar un opto sí, se puede, pero no olvides que el pic tiene compuertas mos y para accionar el opto necesitarías un amplificador con muy alta impedancia de entrada, pero no creo que sea necesario.
En tu caso si estás alimentando el pic directamente desde 220 se supone que el vss va conectado directamente a un polo de 220 y por supuesto el vcc una vez bajada  y rectificada la tensión desde el otro polo, no olvidar que si bien el detector trabaja con 220v la señal entra al pic a través de   resistencias de muy alto valor, en este caso hay una 22 meg y en la entrada  existe un zener como protección.
Se debe conectar la base del quemador a tierra, por que si para las pruebas usas un quemador de pequeñas dimensiones, como una garrafa esta debe estar conectada a tierra, de lo contrario no habrá flujo de electrones.

Aquí subo un pequeño tutorial según creo que funciona  el detector de flama por ionización.


----------



## josezumino

Estoy tratando de imaginarme tu circuito pero hay algo que no llego a entender; pero antes te cuento algo con lo que he experimentado. Hace dos años he diseñado una plaqueta para el control automático de llama en quemadores de estufas. Este circuito está basado en el integrado CMOS 40106. Con algunos capacitores, resistencias y BC337 había logrado fabricar temporizadores para la secuencia de 1) venteo, 2) encendido de valvula piloto y chispero, 3) válvula quemador. En total trabajaba con tres (3) relay inversores de 12 volts. Para la ionización me basé en un circuito que se publicó también en este tema subido por PABLO310 basando el proceso de ionización en el N-Channel RF Amplifier MPF102. El circuito funciona de mil maravillas, no obstante, he decidido migrar el proceso a un  PIC. En principio iba a adaptar el circuito de PABLO310 a mi desarrollo, pero viendo el tuyo me gustó mucho más. AHORA PUNTUALMENTE: YO TAMBIÉN ALIMENTO MI CIRCUITO (40106) CON 220volt DIRECTMENTE PORQUE NOTO QUE TENGO MEJOR RESULTADO CON LA DETECCIÓN DE LLAMA, pero mi problema es que contaba con los mA para alimentar los relay MUY JUSTO incluso cuando había 10 a 15 voltios menos en la alimentación ya no llegaba a mover los relay. MI PREGUNTA ¿Cuantos relay's tiene tu circuito? ¿Que relay utilizás para poder manejar la TURBINA, VALVULA PILOTO, CHISPERO y VALVULA QUEMADOR?.



ME OLVIDABA....¡¡¡¡ MUCHAS GRACIAS POR DEDICAR TU VALIOSO TIEMPO A ACLARAR MIS DUDAS !!!! Tuve en mi poder algunos programadores Honeywell y Satronic MMG 810 / 811 pero nunca se me dió por estudiar su circuito. La verdad que la explicación en tu documento es excelente. Gracias. Saludos


----------



## hsen

El controlador modificado ahora usa un solo relay de 24v, y es para el quemador, el chispero se controla con un triac, paquete TO92 de compuerta sensible, el expulsor de gases es por convección y tiene un extractor adaptado lo lleva arriba en la salida y funciona con el termostato de la caldera, válvula piloto no lleva de origen.
Si tienes espacio lo mejor para hacer funcionar más de 1 relay sería un transformador, o de lo contrario una mini fuente sin transformador, y si quieres de esta última te envío un programa en exel que te calcula los valores de los componentes una vez que le ingreses las tensiones y corrientes que necesitas. 
Con respecto a las dudas que tienes sobre la explicación del funcionamiento de detector, pregunta que si está a mi alcance te contesto.
Tengo implementado otro controlador tipo universal que lleva 3 relés, válvula combustible, chispero y expulsor de gases, 3 diodos led para indicar que relé está activado 
El programa primero expulsa los gases durante unos segundos, luego enciende el chispero y la válvula, después de 5 segundos apaga el chispero y lee el sensor, si no hay flama repite el proceso 3 veces, si el problema sigue desconecta todo y con un cuarto led avisa destellando indefinidamente hasta  que alguien desconecte la alimentación. 
  Si te interesa avisa que te envío el diagrama.
Saludos

Subo el archivo de la simulación en Proteus del referido detector de flama


----------



## lucierna

tengo un electrodo de ionización, por cuestiones que no quisiera comentar, la el metal de la sonda se partió, de que metal es, puede soldarse?... o ya fue....?
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cualquier alambre un poco acerado (tipo de resorte) podría servirte

Saludos !


----------



## lucierna

entonces solo es un alambre que bien podría ser soldado???
no estaba quedando como quería para que detectara la llama y de pronto PAF! se quebró, en fin, alguna recomendacion para la soldadura?
muchas gracias por la ayuda, de otro modo voy a tener que comprar uno nuevo...., es unZKi algo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , quizás habría que soldarlo con plata y zopletito.

Para unir cosas raras donde hay mucha temperatura yo uso una bornera sin el plástico , o sea le quitás los dos tornillos , retiras el "cañito" , le recolocás los tornillos y listo.


----------



## mangua

Este es un circuito de sensor de llama que encontre en youtube, ojala les sea de provecho.


----------



## ayrf

Hola a todos,

En los circuitos posteados anteriormente veo que viene expresado un punto de alimentacion de 220V. Fisicamente esto seria un cable de la alimentacion de 220V pero, fisicamente donde conectan el otro cable, o sea, la otra fase de la alimentacion? 

Gracias


----------



## aquileslor

A masa u otro electrodo. Pero ojo, usar un transformador de aislación, si no estarás expuesto a un terrible y mortal choque eléctrico.


----------



## ayrf

Por masa te refieres a conectar la otra fase a tierra fisica?


----------



## Arrubioa29

hsen dijo:


> Si, se puede alimentar con 220 , de hecho yo lo uso así en un controlador honeywell modificado, en este controlador se rectifica  y baja la tensión con resistencias, cosa que no es muy buena, pero como el pic consume muy poco, no hay problema.
> Para usar un opto sí, se puede, pero no olvides que el pic tiene compuertas mos y para accionar el opto necesitarías un amplificador con muy alta impedancia de entrada, pero no creo que sea necesario.
> En tu caso si estás alimentando el pic directamente desde 220 se supone que el vss vá conectado direstamente a un polo de 220 y por supuesto el vcc una vez bajada  y rectificada la tensión desde el otro polo, no olvidar que si bien el detector trabaja con 220v la señal entra al pic a través de   resistencias de muy alto valor, en este caso hay una 22 meg y en la entrada  exite un zener como protección.
> Se debe conectar la base del quemador a tierra, por que si para las pruebas usas un quemador de pequeñas dimenciones, como una garrafa esta debe estar conectada a tierra, de lo contrario no habrá flujo de electrones.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola denuevo aquí subo un pequeño tutorial según creo que funciona  el detector de flama por ionización.



Hola a todos 
Estoy revisando el hilo y entiendo como funciona un detector de ionizacion pero no encuentro el motivo de porque se usa un diodo para simular la llama.
Me lo podriais explicar porfavor


----------



## hsen

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Estoy revisando el hilo y entiendo como funciona un detector de ionización pero no encuentro el motivo de porque se usa un diodo para simular la llama. Me lo podríais explicar por favor



Hola, hace años lo de éste tema y no recuerdo el circuito, pero lo del diodo  es para usar en el simulador, puesto que en funcionamiento real la llama del gas se comporta como un  generador de iones generando una tensión y ésto es lo que lee el pic.



ayrf dijo:


> Por masa te refieres a conectar la otra fase a tierra fisica?



No, la otra fase a tierra no, me refiero poner al chasis del conjunto quemador a tierra.


----------



## EdgardoCas

El el laboratorio tenemos un cromatógrafo de gases con detector de conductividad térmica y el principio de funcionamiento es un puente de Wheatstone.
El FID podría hacerse similar?


----------



## percy1309

hsen dijo:


> Aquí tienes un circuito similar al de Pablo310, también copiado de una caldera comercial, con algunas pequeñas modificaciones lo adapté para funcionar con un pic, con el cual tengo implementado un controlador para calderas a gas.


buen día ..realice este proyecto y me resulto  bien .. pero quisiera que me indique o me instruyan como puedo hacer o que debo modificar para que sea mas sensible el sensor de flama..gracias...


----------



## aviador

percy1309 dijo:


> buen día ..realice este proyecto y me resulto  bien .. pero quisiera que me indique o me instruyan como puedo hacer o que debo modificar para que sea mas sensible el sensor de flama..gracias...



Hola percy1309 te consulto si pudiste hacer más sensible el sensor? modificaste algo?. gracias.


----------



## felipe ruiz

Hola* ¿ A*lguien tendrá un diagrama de varilla de *K*anthal*,* que simultáneamente detecta flama y envía chispa de ignición por el mismo cable*,*  para implementar en *A*rduino *?*

*U*n saludo*.*


----------



## Fogonazo

felipe ruiz dijo:


> Hola* ¿ A*lguien tendrá un diagrama de varilla de *K*anthal*,* que simultáneamente detecta flama y envía chispa de ignición por el mismo cable*,*  para implementar en *A*rduino *?*
> 
> *U*n saludo*.*


¿ Por que quieres hacer esto ?
Nunca es buena idea mezclar circuitos de muy baja (Detector) tensión con circuitos de muy alta tensión (Chispa)

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.


----------



## felipe ruiz

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que quieres hacer esto ?
> Nunca es buena idea mezclar circuitos de muy baja (Detector) tensión con circuitos de muy alta tensión (Chispa)
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
> Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.


Lo quiero hacer porque así funcionan los equipos nuevos que ya no usan piloto, desde honeywell hasta Johnson Controls no si si hay un Octoacoplador que interrumpe al sensor mientras envia la chispa de alto voltaje, o lo hace simultanea mente, o un rele de estado solido tengo Desarmado unos pero no logro descifrarlos, otro motivo es que solo se usa una varilla de kanthal en lugar de dos, una para la chispa y otra cpmo Sensor todos los sensores que e diseñado funcionan con dcc y no e echo ninguno con ac que los creo mas seguros tengo funcioando uno hace Mas de un años pero no me deja dormir tranquilo cada que me llaman de la planta pienso ya exploto siempre es para otra cosa yo lo e querido Retirar y que instalen un control de encendido de marca pero no han querido pero a ellos parece no quitar les el sueño como a mi y por eso mi Interés en descifrarlos y hay muy poca información sobre el tema.. no es mi negocio escribir los puntos comas mayúsculas no se me dan se que me Puede costara la expulsión  y a mis 60 años no voy ha aprender gramática para a ver si alguien sabe como operan los controles de ignición soy Autodidacta observación,  prueba y error re diseño y ingeniería inversa, han sido mis herramientas a lo largo de la vida en el foro de arduino Después de mil regaños de  surbyte (moderador) aprendí a usar el foro a medias y conseguí quien me ayudase a convertir mis diseños con delay a Millis y si un par de amigos me ayudaron por eso me di el valor de ingresar a su foro, y si cometí el mismo error duplicar el tema en su foro no e podido Presentarme de forma correcta o no se si me presente o no, para mayoría de ser fácil entender como se usan pero lo normal es que la gente sea Sociable que tenga amigos familia mascotas y yo no tengo nada se eso y no soy sociable mis relaciones laborales son solo si o no mis clientes me Buscan por que resuelvo problemas que nadie a puede resolver  yo estudie 2 años de agronomia, de niño le pagaba a un amigo por que me llevase De oyente a el politécnico nacional donde estudiaba ingeniería electrifica  solo conseguí estar en media docena de clases  la vida me llevo por Caminos alejados de la electrónica y hace un par de años hoy hablar de los arduinos y por hay retome mi gusto por electrónica 50 años después   Bueno esta es la respuesta a tu pregunta de porque revolver bajos y altos voltajes y mi presentación al mismo tiempo también intente usar comas, Puntos y mayúsculas en cada renglón nuevo y gracias por tu interes Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo

Se me ocurre emplear un relee que cortocircuite la señal al detector durante el/los ciclos de encendido (Chispa)
1) Se cierra el relee, se enciende el circuito de chispa
2) Se apaga el circuito de chispa
3) Se abre el relee habilitando la detección
4) El circuito de detección hace lo suyo y da 2 posibles resultados
Encendió ---> Todo bien
No encendió vuelta al punto 1

Respecto a la presentación, si quieres la haces, si quieres no
Con lo que escribiste ya es MAS que suficiente, con que comentes quién eres, de donde eres y a que te dedicas alcanza


----------



## felipe ruiz

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se me ocurre emplear un relee que cortocircuite la señal al detector durante el/los ciclos de encendido (Chispa)
> 1) Se cierra el relee, se enciende el circuito de chispa
> 2) Se apaga el circuito de chispa
> 3) Se abre el relee habilitando la detección
> 4) El circuito de detección hace lo suyo y da 2 posibles resultados
> Encendió ---> Todo bien
> No encendió vuelta al punto 1
> 
> Respecto a la presentación, si quieres la haces, si quieres no
> Con lo que escribiste ya es MAS que suficiente, con que comentes quién eres, de donde eres y a que te dedicas alcanza


Ok amigo Fogonazo si el rele lo intentare poner en la alimentación de el transformador de alto voltaje y el amplificador del sensor también desconozco que pase con la señal que envié la varilla de kantal al pasar de forma inversa por el transformador de alto voltaje,  usando la terminales normal mente cerrado y normalmente abierto del rele usare un amplificador operacional TL084. Seria util que suba una foto del control que tengo desarmado para la comunidad curiosa?


----------



## Fogonazo

felipe ruiz dijo:


> Ok amigo Fogonazo si el rele lo intentare poner en la alimentación de el transformador de alto voltaje y el amplificador del sensor también desconozco que pase con la señal que envié la varilla de kantal al pasar de forma inversa por el transformador de alto voltaje,  usando la terminales normal mente cerrado y normalmente abierto del rele usare un amplificador operacional TL084. Seria util que suba una foto del control que tengo desarmado para la comunidad curiosa?


La salida del transformador es de alta impedancia/ resistencia creo que no afectará (Cargará) la detección 
Igualmente y a pesar del relee yo protegería muy bien la entrada del circuito de detección


----------



## Edgar Manzo

Buenas jovenes estoy con el. Problema de deteccion de llama y tengo el circuito pero solo me. Funciona al. Poner el electrodo sin encender nada no entiendo porque quedo directo alguien podria apoyarme saludos, implementare el de pablo que es el que esta mas sencillo


----------



## Fogonazo

Edgar Manzo dijo:


> Buenas jovenes estoy con el. Problema de deteccion de llama y tengo el circuito pero solo me. Funciona al. Poner el electrodo sin encender nada no entiendo porque quedo directo alguien podria apoyarme saludos, implementare el de pablo que es el que esta mas sencillo



Podrías aclarar tu comentario, NO se comprende.


----------



## LU5ECH

Buen día, me llamo Mario y estoy queriendo reparar una plaqueta se caldera Peisa, donde tengo falla E2. El motivo de mi consulta habiendo leído todo el hilo de comentarios al respecto del _detector de llama por ionización_, me surge la problemática sobre como engañar a la placa estando en banco de pruebas para simular que hay llama. Muchas gracias !


----------



## juanje

Hola , aqui te paso un pequeño esquema para un quemador de caldera , saludos de Juanje.


----------



## LU5ECH

Gracias juanje por tu respuesta, si bien tengo varios corcuitos al respecto, lo que busco es si existe algun modo de engañar a la placa sobre banco de pruebas, previa reparacion, para que detecte presencia de la misma. Algun metodo para no estar probando sobre una caldera con llama presente en el taller.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solución Error E2 Calderas Peisa - Service y Venta de Calderas Baxi, Peisa
					

Pasos para Solucionar Error E2 en Calderas Peisa Descripción de Problema nº 2 en calderas Peisa: (e2) Enciende la llama una vez, luego no prende nunca más. Volvemos a probar encendiendo la chispa. Todos los sensores temperatura, presión de agua o humo estan ok, sin embargo enseguida de la tercer...




					calderascenters.com
				






LU5ECH dijo:


> habiendo leído todo el hilo de comentarios al respecto del _detector de llama por ionización_,



Parece que no haz leído nada de nada ! La llama se comporta cómo un mal díodo con fuga , o sea un díodo con una resistencia serie y otra paralelo.


----------



## LU5ECH

Gracias Dosmetros, tengo conocimiento en el tema caldera murales, hace unos años me dedico al rubro. Hace meses estoy con el tema de reparar las placas y me encuentro con la incógnita de poder forzar la placa a que detecte llama(engañarla en el banco de trabajo), para asi dejar de usar un chasis con sus elementos y la presencia de gas en el banco de trabajo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 21, 2020

Dosmetros quizás omití ese comentario y no tomé en cuenta lo que mencionas. Visto de ese modo las resistencias a las que se hace referencia, que valores deberian tener?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vuelve a leer el hilo en serio


----------



## Denny06

Hola que tal buen día a todos, tengo un circuito detector de flama, en el 1 conecto la varilla detectora y en el 2 al quemador.

Bien el sistema, funciona de manera aleatoria, en ocasiones trabaja de manera correcta, pero en otras no.

En algunos quemadores que la he probado funciona sin el jumper, y en otros casos requiere el jumper que conecta el capacitor, sin embargo, puede parecer funcionar de manera correcta y de un momento a otro hacer otro coportamiento erroneo, lo cual seria sumamente peligroso, pues la aplicación es para abrir válvulas de gas.

Que modificacion podria probar para arreglar?


----------



## DJ T3

No conozco esas cosas, pero te falta aclarar;
- Qué sensor y matricula usas.
- El ambiente en el que se va a usar (humedo, calido, frio, etc...).
- A qué lo vas a conectar (salida).
- Y definir "no funciona", "funciona". Sé mas especifico


----------



## Denny06

DJ T3 dijo:


> No conozco esas cosas, pero te falta aclarar;
> - Qué sensor y matricula usas.
> - El ambiente en el que se va a usar (humedo, calido, frio, etc...).
> - A qué lo vas a conectar (salida).
> - Y definir "no funciona", "funciona". Sé mas especifico


Gracias por tu respuesta, te comento.

-Utilizo una varilla, adjunto imagen.
-Lo pienso utilizar en ambientes (15-35 grados Celsius) y húmedos, sin embargo las pruebas que he realizado han sido en condiciones secas a temperatura ambiente
-A un microcontrolador ATMEGA.
-Por no funciona me refiero a:
 "funciona" = Hay flama, y obtengo los 0V en Llama_P5.
"no funciona" = Hay flama y no obtengo 0V, por lo que podria interpretar como HIGH y creer que no hay flama
                           O que no haya flama y obtener 0V en Llama_P5, (Muy peligroso, pues podria interpretar como presencia de flama y abrir válvulas).


----------



## DJ T3

Se poco o nada de esos sensores, pero...
Deberias conciderar un detector de gas, aparte del de flama.
Podriasir leyendo este tema (incluso lo muevan); Detector de llama por ionizacion.

Pd: no vi que ya lo movieron


----------



## Denny06

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se poco o nada de esos sensores, pero...
> Deberias conciderar un detector de gas, aparte del de flama.
> Podriasir leyendo este tema (incluso lo muevan); Detector de llama por ionizacion.
> 
> Pd: no vi que ya lo movieron



Creo que el sensor de gas no es necesario, pues se decide si se deja el gas abierto si hay flama, el problema que si hay una mala deteccion puede tomar una decisión incorrecta. Del tema, lo puse a continuacion de este hilo )

Lo relacionado que estado leyendo, la mayoria trabaja con linea 220V, a diferencia de 12 V :/


----------



## DJ T3

Denny06 dijo:


> Creo que el sensor de gas no es necesario, pues se decide si se deja el gas abierto si hay flama


No va por ese lado, sino para una doble deteccion, si el detector de flama/llama no funciona correctamente, y deja el gas abierto, no tienes otro método para comprobar que hay gas sin quemar (escape de gas muy peligroso), por ende sugerí un sensor de gas, el cuál tardara mas que el otro, pero al menos si la flama no enciende, lo va a detectar y dejara de pasar gas, haciendo una doble proteccion.

Mira los de este post, hay de menos voltajes


----------



## Denny06

DJ T3 dijo:


> No va por ese lado, sino para una doble deteccion, si el detector de flama/llama no funciona correctamente, y deja el gas abierto, no tienes otro método para comprobar que hay gas sin quemar (escape de gas muy peligroso), por ende sugerí un sensor de gas, el cuál tardara mas que el otro, pero al menos si la flama no enciende, lo va a detectar y dejara de pasar gas, haciendo una doble proteccion.
> 
> Mira los de este post, hay de menos voltajes


Vale, muchas gracias! Lo tendre en cuenta para una nueva implementacion, aun que si me gustaría que el de flama trabajara de buena manera y como dices una doble proteccion!


----------

